# What Kind of Coffee Do You Drink at Home?



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jan 23, 2009)

Not the fancy stuff you get at the store but what is your normal "morning brew"" (or evening)? 


We drink this at our house...


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Jan 23, 2009)

coffee comprises about 1/3rd of my food and drink budget, and yet I always get the cheapest stuff on sale wherever it may be. Nothing fancy. Nothing in fact all that drinkable. 

I wonder what that says about the rest of my diet


----------



## Tabmke (Jan 23, 2009)

*Home Roast*

I roast my own beans from a variety of origins.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 23, 2009)

Folgers, Maxwell House, Yuban, Sam's Choice.


----------



## nicnap (Jan 23, 2009)

The Archer Farms whole bean (Target brand), or New England...both cheap but good.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 23, 2009)

Whole Bean Eight O' Clock Balanced Blend

Special blend of regular and decaffeinated 100% Arabica coffee beans. Medium roast for a smooth, mellow taste, with 50% less caffeine.


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi:

Trader Joe's _Tarrazu_ pure Arabica beans from Costa Rica!

Whenever I make coffee - this is it!

Rob


----------



## kvanlaan (Jan 23, 2009)

We get Honduran beans free from my father and bought lots of Ethiopian beans when we picked up the boys, so that's what we drink. The Honduran beans are green so we roast and then grind them. The Ethiopian beans we just grind. We go through a bunch, as even the 3 year old has a cup whenever we drink it (it's an Ethiopian thing).


----------



## Seb (Jan 23, 2009)

We drink the Eight O' Clock original (the cheap stuff in the big red bag)

We grind the whole bean ourselves and brew it in a Press Pot.

For special occasions we splurge and buy the Duncan Donuts original whole bean.


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Jan 23, 2009)

How does anyone have time to grind beans? I tend to stumble out of bed, put the kettle on and only have enough time to throw instant coffee into a cup before running out the door (whether I finish drinking it or not).


----------



## nicnap (Jan 23, 2009)

Tabmke said:


> I roast my own beans from a variety of origins.



Where do you buy them & what process do you use toroast them? 

Also -  to the PB.


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Jan 23, 2009)

Folger's Classic Roast


----------



## Rangerus (Jan 23, 2009)

Kopi Luwak, world's best cup of coffee!


----------



## Nate (Jan 23, 2009)

to the Folgers Classic Roast.
I can't make a good cup of coffee to save my life, so I don't waste money on anything fancy.


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Jan 23, 2009)

NateLanning said:


> to the Folgers Classic Roast.
> I can't make a good cup of coffee to save my life, so I don't waste money on anything fancy.



Same here. I'm no coffee snob. Just give me a decent morning cup. After years with questionable office coffee, the Folger's at home is fine.


----------



## Mushroom (Jan 23, 2009)

Isn't Ethiopia where coffee was first brewed? No wonder the little guy likes his coffee, Kevin, its an ancient tradition. 

We brew copious amounts of whatever's on sale.


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Jan 23, 2009)

I drink pleasent monring buzz from whole foods. Very smooth whole bean coffee.



> I roast my own beans from a variety of origins.



I hope to do this soon.


----------



## ADKing (Jan 23, 2009)

I make Starbucks in a french press. The usual variety blends are: french, espresso, italian or that new brand Starbucks puts out that I really like, Pike's Place.


----------



## PresbyDane (Jan 23, 2009)

Cafe Noir when I can afford it and Aroma the rest of the time


----------



## Hamalas (Jan 23, 2009)

Gomarus said:


> Folger's Classic Roast


----------



## turmeric (Jan 23, 2009)

Peet's right now, but I plan to switch to a local roaster who is attending our church.


----------



## Timothy William (Jan 23, 2009)

Abd_Yesua_alMasih said:


> coffee comprises about 1/3rd of my food and drink budget...



Sme here. I'm pretty ruthless about always buying coffee on sale, though I buy reasonably good whole beans, sometimes ground beans, never instant. Grinding beans takes maybe 20-30 seconds in the electric grinder, less time than it takes to boil water.

I do have a taste for flacoured coffee.


----------



## BJClark (Jan 23, 2009)

typically Folgers, but occasionally pick up Maxwell House--


----------



## J.C. Philpot (Jan 23, 2009)

The most popular coffee in the Netherlands:


----------



## Romans922 (Jan 23, 2009)

Gomarus said:


> Folger's Classic Roast


----------



## BJClark (Jan 23, 2009)

Abd_Yesua_alMasih;



> How does anyone have time to grind beans? I tend to stumble out of bed, put the kettle on and only have enough time to throw instant coffee into a cup before running out the door (whether I finish drinking it or not).



Not sure, they may not grind them first thing..I know at some of the local grocery stores here you can buy the whole beans and grind them into the bags right there at the store..I personally do not do that, because I wouldn't know which beans to get to get the best flavor..

But as far as making coffee in the AM..I have a coffee pot that has a timer on it, so I can set it all up the night before set the timer and it's brewed when my husband gets up in the morning..


----------



## caddy (Jan 23, 2009)

Gevalia


----------



## Marrow Man (Jan 23, 2009)

Another vote for the Eight O'Clock coffee in the big red bag. I grind whole bean every morning. It's quality coffee and inexpensive. It always scores well in _Consumer Reports_ as well.

For Christmas, my wife bought a bag of Caribou Coffee, and that's been very good as well. I'm not sure it's available everywhere, but you might want to check it out.

The best coffee I've ever had was Blue Mountain Coffee from Jamaica. I bought a bag (for $20) while on a cruise a couple of years ago. I think it sells for $60 in the U.S., so that might be out of some folks' budgets!!!


----------



## Tripel (Jan 23, 2009)

World Market whole bean coffee. 
View attachment 428

Bodum Young french press.
View attachment 429


----------



## discipulo (Jan 23, 2009)

J.C. Philpot said:


> The most popular coffee in the Netherlands:



Absolutely

I'm so fond of this Coffee hummm! 

Portuguese are crazy for the small concentrated Expresso, as much as Italians, maybe even more, we call it Bica or Café, like Brazilians call it Cafézinho.

But I prefer a Big Cup of Coffee with a bit of Milk, I believe you call it a Latte!

By the way, Shouldn’t this thread be on the Coffee Shop?


----------



## FenderPriest (Jan 23, 2009)

Trader Joe's dark blends (Italian, French, Ultra Dark French, Volcano, etc.) + French Press = Morning goodness.


----------



## Tripel (Jan 23, 2009)

How did this thread not end up in the Coffee Shop???


----------



## Michael Doyle (Jan 23, 2009)

I couldnt find a lot of pictures so i dont necessarily purchase the Nicaragua blend. Usually something simple, but oh is it yummy. I believe it is Milwaukee based but not sure.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 23, 2009)

I have either Folger's Classic Roast or 8 O'clock at home (whichever was on sale). But I normally drink my first cup at the office, where we have beans ground from the local grocery store (HEB).


----------



## discipulo (Jan 23, 2009)

Tripel said:


> How did this thread not end up in the Coffee Shop???



I was asking that myself too…

I'm sure the Sponsors will move us pretty soon 

Btw I find these very simple Italian Coffee Machines just Great, not so fast & easy as an electrical one, but I truly recommend it.


----------



## Grymir (Jan 23, 2009)

Always Columbian. It used to be Folgers, until they started to roast their blend like the cheap blend they have. So now it's Maxwell house.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 23, 2009)

We usually have Community Coffee Dark and Coffee Chicory in the house. Eight o'Clock is pretty good as well. We grind our own beans normally. While I have an electric drip coffee maker I normally ether use an enameled 'cowboy' coffee pot or a Moka like the one shown above. I like my coffee STRONG and black.


----------



## Marrow Man (Jan 23, 2009)

Tripel said:


> World Market whole bean coffee.
> View attachment 428



World Market coffees are pretty good. If you haven't tried one of their African blends (Kenya is probably the best, but Ethiopian if you like a dark roast that is surprising smooth), I would suggest that.

No offense to anyone, but In my humble opinion African coffees completely blow away anything from South America. But that is just one man's simple palate...


----------



## beej6 (Jan 23, 2009)

After many years of resisting, I started drinking coffee regularly (every morning, sometimes evenings) about three weeks ago. Starbucks House Blend (bought at Costco) is the main brew (though my least favorite); I also drink an Peerless Organic French Roast (FoodMaxx, less than $6. a pound), and a Jeremiah's Pick Jamaican Blue Mountain Blend (a San Francisco roaster, NOT the original). I did buy a sampler of the original Jamaican Blue Mountain coffee for $6. plus shipping (which will probably make about 30 cups total)... it is a different and pleasant taste than the usual. I think you can get it for ~ $40./pound... only for special occasions.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 23, 2009)

Dunkin Donuts.


----------



## Marrow Man (Jan 23, 2009)

At this site it appears you can order a 3 oz. sampler of Blue Mountain Coffee for $6, and a 1 lb. bag is only $29!

I would highly recommend it if you've never tried it before!


----------



## APuritansMind (Jan 23, 2009)

Eight o'Clock whole bean.


----------



## BertMulder (Jan 23, 2009)

I mostly use a senseo machine at home


----------



## NDHSR (Jan 23, 2009)

My brother is a Barista at Starbucks and gives me the bag a week he is allotted to take home. If that runs out we drink the cheap stuff from the local grocery store.


----------



## Casey (Jan 23, 2009)

Tabmke said:


> I roast my own beans from a variety of origins.


Welcome to the forum.  I used to live in Waukesha.

Home roast them yourself, eh?


----------



## Classical Presbyterian (Jan 23, 2009)

Daily, it's Folgers 100% Columbian. For decaf, Starbucks or Seattle's Best. My top fav coffee of all time is Sumatra. But I can't afford it all that often.

And I NEVER drink Douwe Egbert's. They are responsible for pulling Amphora Red pipe tobacco off the North American market. Boo!!

Chase and Sandborn Ben?? Once you are a pastor, you must upgrade!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jan 23, 2009)

Well I am fairly sure they do not sell C&S in North Dakota (at least I did not see it in the stores). So I'll have to do some taste testing when I get there. In an Evening Decaf I am much more interested in taste. In the morning I want hot coffee. Sometimes I even drink the "Valuetime" Coffee they sell at Giant Eagle.


----------



## Classical Presbyterian (Jan 23, 2009)

If the church gives you a Sam's account, but your coffee there. Their own blends are great and affordable. When in doubt, only buy 100% arabica.


----------



## rescuedbyLove (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Marrow Man (Jan 23, 2009)

You're turning those kids into addicts!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jan 23, 2009)

Classical Presbyterian said:


> If the church gives you a Sam's account, but your coffee there. Their own blends are great and affordable. When in doubt, only buy 100% arabica.



A _Sam's Account_???

Jeez what was I thinking leaving the PC(USA)...  ....


----------



## rescuedbyLove (Jan 23, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> You're turning those kids into addicts!




Well, at least "the dominant twin" has the decaf!


----------



## VictorBravo (Jan 23, 2009)

discipulo said:


> Tripel said:
> 
> 
> > How did this thread not end up in the Coffee Shop???
> ...



We've got his and hers stovetop espresso makers. They are great.

And we have been buying Medaglia d'Oro by the case from javacabana.com. Last time it was free shipping and about $4.50 per can. You can also buy whole beans from them if you want. All sorts of mail order coffee at that site.


----------



## kvanlaan (Jan 23, 2009)

> Isn't Ethiopia where coffee was first brewed? No wonder the little guy likes his coffee, Kevin, its an ancient tradition.



Yep, that's true. But it's hilarious to see him after church sitting at the table for the old folks, sipping his coffee.

Actually, Starbucks has made almost zero inroads in Ethiopia, but Kaldi's Coffee (the legendary discoverer of the beans' properties) does a brisk business.

Oh, another vote here for the superiority of African beans.


----------



## JM (Jan 23, 2009)

First thing in the morning cheap, black (cowboy style) coffee...whatever's on sale. 

Break time at work is always tea.

Espresso around supper time.

Before bed rooibos.

Mokas are great as long as they're not aluminum.


----------



## Glenn Ferrell (Jan 23, 2009)

Boise, Idaho, is a wonderful place to find good coffee. There are a number of local coffee roasters. I prefer a complex flavor in my coffee and therefore like a mixture of beans, primarily Central American- Columbian, Costa Rican and Antiguan- but also like to blend in African and Asian beans for some additional flavor notes. I also prefer medium roast.

One local roaster features the bean they roasted that day. If it is one I will use in my blend, I’ll purchase some, bring it home and mix it in with the rest. So, the flavor of my home blend varies a little over time- sort of like real cask ale. Keeps life interesting. I purchase whole beans, which I weigh before grinding (45-50 grams for a ten cup pot) and brew in a drip coffee maker. 

Only takes a minute or two to weigh, grind, drop into filter, and turn on, having filled the water reservoir immediately before. I can walk away to do other things and return in a few minutes to a fresh pot of coffee. What I don’t immediately drink goes into a thermos for subsequent cups. Actually, my wife and I have noted a short time in the thermos seems to improve the flavor. A quick zap in the microwave insures it is hot enough. 

I like lots of half and half in my coffee. Most visitors praise the coffee at my house. Please come by for a cup.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jan 23, 2009)

Benjamin,
The ARP does, too (at least our current church has an account we're allowed to use for personal stuff as long as we pay the tax (separate of the church's non-taxed supplies).

On topic, I don't drink coffee regularly at home, but when Tim fixes it for me, I mix it with cocoa--instant mocha!


----------



## Glenn Ferrell (Jan 23, 2009)

kvanlaan said:


> ...
> Actually, Starbucks has made almost zero inroads in Ethiopia, but Kaldi's Coffee (the legendary discoverer of the beans' properties) does a brisk business.
> 
> Oh, another vote here for the superiority of African beans.



And, the Ethiopian discoverer of coffee was a goat herder. Having kept and milked goats myself (Toggenburgs), the man has two things to commend him to my admiration.


----------



## Nate (Jan 23, 2009)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Dunkin Donuts.



I'm jealous. Dunkin Donuts has the best coffee.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jan 23, 2009)

Actually Tim Horton's makes the best "store" coffee...


----------



## Archlute (Jan 23, 2009)

I had never been much of a coffee drinker until this past year when I began to accomplish a good deal of my sermon prep at the local Starbucks. I got tired of studying away from home, so this past week I went out and picked up a French press, ground some beans at the local store, and went home to figure things out for myself. 

The next day I stopped by Starbucks anyway, and picked up my normal cup - and, man, did it taste like trash! I've been ruined. I've come to the conclusion that my best study is still done away from the house, but now I can't stand their coffee!



(Although, I should add that they do make some pretty good teas. They have one that they just put out called the "London Fog", and I really like it.)


----------



## JM (Jan 23, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Actually Tim Horton's makes the best "store" coffee...



Yes, Tim Horton's has the best coffee.


----------



## jawyman (Jan 23, 2009)

If I am using an auto-drip or percolator, I drink either




or



. If I am having a press of coffee, then I grind my own beans I buy from a local place.


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Jan 23, 2009)

Trader Joe's Organic Nicaraguan whole bean. Sometimes it is the Organic Ethiopian one I buy. If I run out and need to get some at the grocery store then I usually go for whatever organic coffee is on sale.


----------



## Glenn Ferrell (Jan 23, 2009)

Archlute said:


> The next day I stopped by Starbucks anyway, and picked up my normal cup - and, man, did it taste like trash! I've been ruined. I've come to the conclusion that my best study is still done away from the house, but now I can't stand their coffee!



I like studying at coffee shops; but I make better coffee at home. Sometimes, I’ll drink my own coffee before going and order bottled water at the shop. 

Starbuck’s Pike Place coffee is not bad. McDonald’s coffee is better.


----------



## nicnap (Jan 23, 2009)

rescuedbyLove said:


>



 I can't stop laughing at this picture...it is too cute.


----------



## Archlute (Jan 23, 2009)

Glenn Ferrell said:


> Archlute said:
> 
> 
> > The next day I stopped by Starbucks anyway, and picked up my normal cup - and, man, did it taste like trash! I've been ruined. I've come to the conclusion that my best study is still done away from the house, but now I can't stand their coffee!
> ...



Good idea! I'll have to try it. 

I have never had their Pike Place coffee, nor McDonald's, but its funny to hear that the latter wins out. I had the misfortune of having a cup of Burger King's "BK Joe", or whatever they call it, on an early morning drive a few weeks back. It must have been old, or burnt, or something, because after two drinks my stomach began to sour, and I had to toss it.


----------



## BertMulder (Jan 23, 2009)

JM said:


> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > Actually Tim Horton's makes the best "store" coffee...
> ...




I will not touch that slop!


----------



## rescuedbyLove (Jan 23, 2009)

BertMulder said:


> JM said:
> 
> 
> > Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> ...





-----Added 1/23/2009 at 02:35:26 EST-----



nicnap said:


> rescuedbyLove said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



They are _obsessed_ with the smell of coffee!
They also like to drink it--black! I have to be careful not to leave it sitting around.
One night (yes, night!) I was drinking a large cup of black coffee from Starbucks at the computer. Well, I didn't finish it off, and ended up going to bed without throwing it away. The next morning I caught the twins taking turns chugging it!! They like it black _and_ cold!


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jan 23, 2009)

I usually drink either Millstone or Eight O'clock. (A dark roast most of the time and I grind my own beans)


----------



## Wannabee (Jan 23, 2009)

Not quite every day; but most mornings I take some of these






Behind the counter they have a flavor called "Bourbon." I don't know why they call it that, but it's very good.

I put them through one of these






And along with Victor and discipulo, put them in one of these





In the mean time I heat up some of this






Once all is ready, I pour into one of these






along with a touch of this








Ahhhh, squisito!


----------



## JM (Jan 23, 2009)

BertMulder said:


> JM said:
> 
> 
> > Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> ...


----------



## rescuedbyLove (Jan 23, 2009)

Wannabee said:


> Not quite every day; but most mornings I take some of these
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joe, could you be more specific?


----------



## FenderPriest (Jan 23, 2009)

Man, putting stuff into your coffee is for sissies!


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Jan 23, 2009)

Seb said:


> We drink the Eight O' Clock original (the cheap stuff in the big red bag)
> 
> We grind the whole bean ourselves and brew it in a Press Pot.
> 
> For special occasions we splurge and buy the Duncan Donuts original whole bean.



Same with me.. except I use a Bunn instead of a press pot.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jan 23, 2009)

FenderPriest said:


> Man, putting stuff into your coffee is for sissies!




Being Navy I'm happy if it can stand up w/o a cup.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Glenn Ferrell (Jan 23, 2009)

Wannabee said:


> Behind the counter they have a flavor called "Bourbon." I don't know why they call it that, but it's very good.



If you don't need to drive or preach, just add bourbon to your coffee. It's very good too.


----------



## FenderPriest (Jan 23, 2009)

MrMerlin777 said:


> FenderPriest said:
> 
> 
> > Man, putting stuff into your coffee is for sissies!
> ...


How does not standing up w/o a cup of coffee relate to putting stuff into coffee?


----------



## Wannabee (Jan 23, 2009)

rescuedbyLove said:


> Joe, could you be more specific?



Please accept my apologies.

Actually, I specifically use one of these most of the time.






More pictures available upon request.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jan 23, 2009)

FenderPriest said:


> MrMerlin777 said:
> 
> 
> > FenderPriest said:
> ...




The point is just that there is nothing in the coffee and it's so strong that it could stand up w/o a cup. Typical USN coffee.


----------



## Wannabee (Jan 23, 2009)

FenderPriest said:


> MrMerlin777 said:
> 
> 
> > FenderPriest said:
> ...



How does drinking coffee straight relate to masculinity?


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 23, 2009)

Putting stuff in coffee is not a sissy thing. It is adultery!


----------



## Wannabee (Jan 23, 2009)

I knew I could count on you to set things straight, Lawrence. I would seek counseling, but I'm surrounded by sissies..., er, adulterers.


----------



## rescuedbyLove (Jan 23, 2009)

Wannabee said:


> FenderPriest said:
> 
> 
> > MrMerlin777 said:
> ...



Heeeey, YEAH!!!


----------



## Marrow Man (Jan 23, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> Putting stuff in coffee is not a sissy thing. It is adultery!



You wouldn't say that if you had Coffeemate's Blueberry Cobbler liquid creamer. I tried it once and was hooked. It even made Maxwell House taste like expensive coffee!

Sadly, Coffeemate apparently no longer carries it (in the liquid version; the powder just isn't the same). I've tried their Cinnamon Bun creamer and it's good, but it's not the same.


----------



## Wannabee (Jan 23, 2009)

Now there's a real man!


----------



## redmanca (Jan 23, 2009)

Tabmke said:


> I roast my own beans from a variety of origins.



Same here, buy my beans from Sweet Maria's, roast them in an old popcorn popper, and drink them from a french press.

Edit: also, always black and no sugar. I like my coffee to taste like coffee, and not cream or sugar.

Conor


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jan 23, 2009)

Wannabee said:


> FenderPriest said:
> 
> 
> > MrMerlin777 said:
> ...




I never intimated that it does. I know plenty of women in the navy that take their coffee the same way, black and strong enough to "stand up w/o a cup".


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 23, 2009)

at home? Great Value French Roast...with plenty of cream and sugar. Flavoured creamer when possible.


----------



## Marrow Man (Jan 23, 2009)

Wannabee said:


> Now there's a real man!



That sarcasm is so sweet I no longer have need of flavored creamer. I'll just take a bit of that and put it in a cup!


----------



## jwithnell (Jan 23, 2009)

We buy the Costco coffee roasted by Starbucks. A sign I appreciated at an office last summer said: "Friends don't let friends drink Folgers."


----------



## blhowes (Jan 23, 2009)

I'd always heard Starbuck's coffee wasn't good - too strong. Tonight I had my first ever cup of Starbuck's coffee - not bad!


----------



## nicnap (Jan 23, 2009)

FenderPriest said:


> Man, putting stuff into your coffee is for sissies!



 but


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 23, 2009)

FenderPriest said:


> Man, putting stuff into your coffee is for sissies!



I'm female, NOT a sissy, but just don't like things bitter...sour fine, bitter no.


----------



## antiquarianbookworm (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm not alone! (apparently.)

I also roast my own coffee - from Sweet Maria's - in a popcorn popper (actually, two... twice as much roasted in the same amount of time!) and brew it in a french press, drinking it plain and pure (black, no sugar). Everyone who's tried it seems to like it; either that or they're just super polite. 

I'm still on the slope of the learning curve of roasting, but it's fun and it's so much better. If you're nearby, give me 24 hrs notice (to make sure I've some roasted), and I'll make you a cup. Or give you some beans. 

If I don't have some roasted, I like Wawa's dark roast or Papa Nicholas coffee. Never blends, though.


----------



## Classical Presbyterian (Jan 23, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Classical Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > If the church gives you a Sam's account, but your coffee there. Their own blends are great and affordable. When in doubt, only buy 100% arabica.
> ...



Yes, you were foolish enough to leave the flesh pots, I mean Coffee pots, of Egypt!


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Jan 23, 2009)

Me and my Bride both enjoy Starbuck's French/Italian roast if we can swing it,I would like to try some of the coffee's other people have posted though,aint nothin like a STRONG cup a coffee,We've found Costco Whole Bean French Roast Sumatra to be the best bang for the buck $12.99 for 3lbs.and it's a good coffee we keep the beans in the fridge and grind them as we need them and I can't over emphasize how much more we enjoy freshly ground coffee.Perculated,not drip if possible,I like Black iced if in a rush and my wife Hot with cream and sugar


----------



## Pilgrim72 (Jan 23, 2009)

Ahh. Nice thread!

I love (need) coffee, but you purists probably won't acknowledge me as a member of the coffee brotherhood... Cuz I usually turn my coffee into chocolate milk by the time I'm all done.


----------



## Laura (Jan 24, 2009)

Trader Joe's ultra dark Sumatra in a French press. A little (real) cream plus the $4.99 a can price tag make it go down even smoother.


----------



## brianeschen (Jan 25, 2009)

Trader Joe's "Five Country Espresso Blend Whole Bean Coffee" (Organic and Fair Trade certified of course). I am from California after all. Sweetened with maple syrup and flavored with homemade vanilla.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 25, 2009)

No coffee gourmet, I will drink just about anything. If left to my own devices, it will be beans we grind ourselves (either from the grocery store or Costco). But, McDonalds (as long as you dump it into a real mug) or Dunkin Donuts is pretty good for me.

I like a flavored coffee, but drink it black and with out sugar so it does not pick up all that much of the advantage of flavored coffee anyway.

My only "rules" -
1. "Why adulterate a good bitter beverage? If God had intended us to drink creamy sugar water, he would have invented Starbucks instead of leaving it to the devil." I take my coffee black and strong.

2. Quantity, quantity, quantity. Now that my BP is 110/63, who cares if I have several cups of real coffee before bed? I lose consciousness as soon as my head hits the pillow anyway.

3. Starbucks is a conspiracy of Satan. They burn their beans rather than roasting them. Yech!


----------



## JohnGill (Jan 26, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> Putting stuff in coffee is not a sissy thing. It is adultery!



Amen, preach it brother.

I prefer Tanzania Peaberry freshly ground put in a French press.


----------



## raekwon (Jan 26, 2009)

Starbucks Aged Sumatra right now. I grind my beans and brew in either my press or my vacuum brewer.


----------



## Mudharp (Jan 29, 2009)

We grind Starbucks beans from Sam's Club. Buy in bulk!


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 29, 2009)

This morning: Jamaican Blue Mountain Reserve.

Incredible.


----------



## coramdeo (Jan 29, 2009)

*Community Dark Roast*

I prefer "Community" Dark Roast - a regional brand out of south Lousiana.
I like my coffee strong and fresh........not kept on the warmer till it gets bitter.
Sometimes, I add a little Bailey's Irish Cream!


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 29, 2009)

Ah, another one who knows that Community Coffee is one of the best kept secrets of the South.


----------



## christiana (Jan 29, 2009)

My son buys green coffee beans and roasts his own in a hot air pop corn popper. That is entirely too much trouble for me but when he grinds the roasted beans it is really good coffee!


----------



## OPC'n (Jan 29, 2009)

Yuban with some kind of liqueur...lots!


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jan 29, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> Putting stuff in coffee is not a sissy thing. It is adultery!




Shouldn't that be adulteration? 

Sorry, just being a "Language Nazi".


----------



## Archlute (Jan 29, 2009)

As I mentioned earlier in this thread, I just began using a French Press this week. The first bag of beans that I ground was a bag's worth of Tulley's Espresso. They were pretty good. This last bag that I ground was Kivu's Arabica Dark Chocolate Macadamia. It was horrible, and tasted like the beans had been burnt. Does anyone have any familiarity with this brand, or with the experience of store bought beans having been burnt?

My wife pointed out that it may just have been that I thought they were burnt, if they were a darker roast, but Tulley's Espresso was just as dark a roast, and it tasted much smoother.

One last question. I have been interested in picking up some of the pre-ground bags of Peet's and Starbucks at my local store, but are these grinds too fine for use in a press? It doesn't say how coarsely or finely ground they are, just that they are "ground", so I am taking it that they are a middle of the road grind for use in percolators. I guess I could just go down to Starbucks and ask them to grind some beans for me.


----------

